# Minot



## Jacob Hawkes

Good luck.


----------



## TroyFeeken

Next weekend there buddy.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

You're right.


----------



## mngundog

If this is the one in Morris, MN when does it begin? I've never been to one and would like to check it out.


----------



## TroyFeeken

You are correct. Starts tomorrow.

103 in the Open
47 in the Am
28 in the Qual
29 in the Derby


----------



## mngundog

I have never attended one, what time does it begin? I tried looking up the info on AKC but couldn't find a start time.


----------



## TroyFeeken

Here's the directions from the premium on entryexpress.net

Test will be held on the Riley, Dosdall, and Kaldens Grounds in Morris MN at the intersection of Hwy 28 and Hwy 59 look for signs to test areas.

Open and Qualifying stakes will start Friday morning at 8am. Open will continue through the weekend and the Am and Derby start Saturday morning.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

mngundog said:


> I have never attended one, what time does it begin? I tried looking up the info on AKC but couldn't find a start time.


www.entryexpress.net

You can look @ the Field Trials from there. Troy answered your question though. If you go to it, make sure to pull for the Vinwood dogs.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TroyFeeken said:


> Here's the directions from the premium on entryexpress.net
> 
> Test will be held on the Riley, Dosdall, and Kaldens Grounds in Morris MN at the intersection of Hwy 28 and Hwy 59 look for signs to test areas.
> 
> Open and Qualifying stakes will start Friday morning at 8am. Open will continue through the weekend and the Am and Derby start Saturday morning.


You going?


----------



## TonyRodgz

Second to that go Vinwood Kennels all the way.

QUOTE=Jacob Hawkes;838172]www.entryexpress.net

You can look @ the Field Trials from there. Troy answered your question though. If you go to it, make sure to pull for the Vinwood dogs. [/QUOTE]


----------



## TroyFeeken

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You going?


No, I"m sitting in Aspen right now waiting for a flight home after being out on the west slope all week. I was going to run the qual today but obviously that would have been tough.


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Qualifying land test is stand out double and a blind.

Open is quad with 2 retired. Short retired at 140 yds shot first thrown sharp back. Right retired at 275 yards thrown 2nd. Middle stand out gun at 250 yards (thrown hip pocket to flyer) 3rd. Flyer off a mound right to left shot 4th.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Thanks for the test info.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TroyFeeken said:


> No, I"m sitting in Aspen right now waiting for a flight home after being out on the west slope all week. I was going to run the qual today but obviously that would have been tough.


Gotcha. Sorry to hear that. If you're going to North Dakota in 2 weeks, Beans will run her 1st derby there.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

20 back to the Water Blind in The Qual.


----------



## Ed Gipson

Any moore news on the Q Thanks Ed


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Not yet. I'll know more after they're done.


----------



## birdthrower51

How is the Open going? Will they get the first series done.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I heard it was brutal. I don't know how far they got.


----------



## moonstonelabs

RE: North Dakota trial

GO BEANS!

Sarita


----------



## Deborah936

I heard they have about 30 dogs to run tomorrow in the open.


----------



## RockyDog

Does anyone have the Q results?
Thanks


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

20 back to the Water Marks. 17 ran and 2 did it. Finish up in the morning. 

30 or so left to run in The Open.


----------



## DSMITH1651

Jacob Hawkes said:


> 20 back to the Water Marks. 17 ran and 2 did it. Finish up in the morning.
> 
> 30 or so left to run in The Open.


just got home from there, one of the ones that did it was run by Steve yozamp believe the dog just about lined it, do not remember elce did it unfortuetly I had to handle on the long retired  well me plus most of the other dogs. some handlers are letting the dogs hunt real big until they work there way back to it.
Duane


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Mr. Charlie had the other one. 

Sorry to hear you had to handle.


----------



## Guest

Good luck with Beans in N. Dakota!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Thank you. She needs all the help she can get.


----------



## DSMITH1651

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Mr. Charlie had the other one.
> 
> Sorry to hear you had to handle.


Thanks we had a nice trial going until then. I have not herd how it went this morning, or what the places or jams are yet.
Duane


----------



## Tom Watson

20 back to the land blind in the Open. Cut 'em wide and deep.


----------



## birdthrower51

Holy Moly!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wow. That's significant. Less than 1 in 5 carried regards. 

All I know is Zoe got a RJ in The Qual. I know the derby is moving along & Beans is a test dog. Talk about a way to make a setup look harder than what it is. :lol::lol:


----------



## Charles C.

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Wow. That's significant. Less than 1 in 5 carried regards.
> 
> All I know is Zoe got a RJ in The Qual. I know the derby is moving along & Beans is a test dog. Talk about a way to make a setup look harder than what it is. :lol::lol:


:lol: Is Clay there?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LOL. Yeah. I'm glad she's able to run the setups like this. Just hope Clay has some air left in his lungs for all the whistles it's going to take. Handling on marks like it's the thing to do. That's biddable, right? :lol::lol:


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

The only qual results I know is that Steve Yozamp won with Hanna. Nervously waiting for derby updates!!


----------



## Tom Watson

15 back to Open water marks. Sorry no numbers.


----------



## Ernie Hawkins

Does anyone have the Derby results?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I do not know.


----------



## TonyRodgz

How about the Qual?



Hawks said:


> Does anyone have the Derby results?


----------



## houston--whk

As of yesterday nearly 8 pm, he derby was just completing the 3rd series. Dont have results or know what is the status now.


----------



## duckwater

They were deciding last night wether or not to call it after the 3rd series and give out placements, or start a 4th series this morning. 
I will know soon !! The 3rd series got them some answers...


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Amateur: Tom Torvik & Vern Hasenbank.
AM stopped after land blind on Sat.
47 Entries, scratches 2 6 22 45 46.
First series was a triple. Shot right up gun at 300 yds thrown angle back left (thrower sat in chair facing his mark with his left arm and hat showing), middle retired real tight to back of flyer station 2nd at 325 yards thrown right with the fall of the bird behind a tree, flyer at 30 yards to left. Honor.

Cover was deep on way to middle retired. Some dogs got caught in drag back on the middle retired, fell off the terrain and ended up in no man's land between the middle retired and the right sitting gun, or back in the rightside mark.

Callbacks after the landmarks (29 dogs, including dogs with 1 or 2 hunts and 4 with a handle); 3 4 5 7 11 12 13 14 16 17 18 19 20 21 23 24 26 28 29 32 35 36 38 39 40 41 43 44 47

Am double landblind. Short blind 75 yards through a slot of a tree on the left and a wooded/heavy cover area on the right. Second blind from a different starting point about 10 feet from first mat, through cover then some mowed, then into heavy cover where it was difficult to see the dog. End of blind was elusive. Handlers thought it was near a tree at about 300 yards. It was deep of the tree and cover was high, no marker on end of blind. dogs would go out of sight, and gallery could see dog following blind planter trail. Dog would reappear with bird in mouth.

Callbacks after landblind (19 dogs); 3 4 11 12 14 16 17 18 19 20 21 23 26 29 32 38 39 40 47.

OPEN. Wayne Anderson & Judy Despanes
Open,103 entries. Don't know scratches.
20 dogs back to landblind. I have 21 dogs here and do not know which one is not back. 3 4 6 7 8 21 24 25 27 30 38 46 52 60 67 81 84 86 94 96 103.

Landblind. Poison bird, run by two pieces of water, cut the corner of the third piece. Water blind angle entry across 3 spits, and thru 3 pieces of water. 15 back to watermarks on Sunday. Sorry, no numbers.

15 back to WM. Triple with momma poppa and 1 retired. Left retired at 250 yds thrown left. Momma bird from the flyer station at 175 yds thrown across a spit 2nd, flyer 3rd. Left retired and momma bird are pinched in.


----------



## duckwater

The Derby did finish last night with the 3rd series !! 
Waiting for placements....


----------



## dynamiclauren

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> The only qual results I know is that Steve Yozamp won with Hanna. Nervously waiting for derby updates!!


Mike,

I don't know what the Derby placements are yet, but you should be proud of your Berkley... he did very well.

Q Results:

1st: 20-Hannah- Yozamp, owner Glenn Heitzman
2nd: 12- Kody- Landecker, owner Chad Sweep
3rd: 1- Candy- Langerude,Henry McNeil
4th: 7- Jack- Moody, owner Wally & Sheryl Riffle
RJ: 23- Zoe- Bridges, Hank & Linda Knoblauch
Jams:

3-Patty- Springer- owner Doug Dodge
4-Erinie- Bridges- owner Lisa & Danny Farmer
9- Spanky- Perry Puncochar
13- Bug- Bridges- Tina & Lonnie Lowder
21- Dillon- Tony Despenas
25- Axl- Rorem- owner Ann & Bob Heise


----------



## dynamiclauren

Derby Results:

1st: 10-Cisco- Ledford, owner Mark & Suzanne Medford
2nd: 28- Indy- Ledford, owner Darlene Houlihan
3rd: 22-Lacey- Ledford, owner Mark & Suzanne Medford
4th: 12- Emmy- Avant, owner Frank Higgins
RJ: 14- Naughty- Beck, owner Dave & Lauraine Grevlos
Jam: 13- Berkley- Yozamp, owner Mike & Melanie Peters


----------



## BentleysMom

Nice day for Chris Ledford!! Congrats to Mark and Suzanne Medford with 1st and 3rd!! Both dogs on a roll. 

I thought Lacey did a hell of a nice job in the 3rd series. 

Indy looked great! Great little girl!!  

Ledford will head back to GA soon, clearing out for us MN folks! 

Nice test, great judges.


----------



## TonyRodgz

Go Ernie with the JAM



dynamiclauren said:


> Mike,
> 
> I don't know what the Derby placements are yet, but you should be proud of your Berkley... he did very well.
> 
> Q Results:
> 
> 1st: 20-Hannah- Yozamp, owner Glenn Heitzman
> 2nd: 12- Kody- Landecker, owner Chad Sweep
> 3rd: 1- Candy- Langerude,Henry McNeil
> 4th: 7- Jack- Moody, owner Wally & Sheryl Riffle
> RJ: 23- Zoe- Bridges, Hank & Linda Knoblauch
> Jams:
> 
> 3-Patty- Springer- owner Doug Dodge
> 4-Erinie- Bridges- owner Lisa & Danny Farmer
> 9- Spanky- Perry Puncochar
> 13- Bug- Bridges- Tina & Lonnie Lowder
> 21- Dillon- Tony Despenas
> 25- Axl- Rorem- owner Ann & Bob Heise


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

Thanks Lauren, Sounds like Berkley did a great job. Thats 2 jams in the last 2 trials/weekends. We are very happy with him and Steve!!


----------



## ReedCreek

Big congratulations to all Derby placements. Special congratulations to Chris Ledford. Thrilled to see that Darlene's Indy did so well. Indy is an amazing little girl....amazing!!!


----------



## meat hunter

Congrats too Dave & Laraine on Naughty's RJ she will make the list soon ! Ed K


----------



## HiRollerlabs

OPEN Results:

1st Jazz Hurst/Ty Rorem
2nd Inca Robben/Isaac Langerud
3rd ?/Danny Farmer
4th Bitsy/Amy Hunt
RJ ?/Danny Farmer
Jam: King Medford/Ty Rorem, do not have other jams.

Congratulations to Debbie and Jim Hurst! Jazz is one of the nicest dogs around. Congrats to all!


----------



## birdthrower51

Congratulations to Ty & Jim Hurst for the Blue with Jazz.

Yippee to Isaac & Steve Robben and the second with Inca & Congrats for the Qual 3rd with Candy.

Congrats to all the placements & completions.


----------



## HiRollerlabs

AM Results:
1st Stephen Ritter/Miah
2nd Marley or Boots?/Hank Knoblauch
3rd Linda Twiss/Desi
4th ?Lucky/Roger Weller
Rjam Steve Bray/Nemo
Jams: Jazz/Jim Hurst, Blue/Ray Amundson, Chief/Rich Ellis


----------



## Todd Caswell

Congrats to Linda and Desi (AM 3rd.) Steve Bray with another finish and to Mike Peters and Berkley in the Derby, Mike it looks like your running with a pretty Tough crowd, probably can't wait for Ledflord to get his butt back to GA.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

Thanks Todd, I am very excited that Berkley at 18 months old is hanging with a great group of derby dogs. Any chance you were shooting pictures this or last weekend?


----------



## DSMITH1651

Nice job and congratulations , Linda with Desi, Rodger with lucky, and Mikes berkley 
Duane


----------



## Rainmaker

Congrats Mike on your pup's Derby JAM and to Roger for the AM 4th with Lucky!


----------



## mikebeadle

Open 3rd Danny Farmer Trumarc's Brother Bob

RJam 27

Jam 84, 52, 7


----------



## meat hunter

Congrats! to Amy & her amazing little Bitsy 1.5 points to go. It was also nice to see Ty win the open with Jim's little chocolate. Tell Bitsy I will have a biscuit for her tomorrow. Uncle ED


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Good going Bobby as well as Cash, Morey, & Mr. Hank with either Boots or Marley. 

Congrats to all that placed/finished.


----------



## meat hunter

Congrats to all the places and jam's in the Am all good dogs and good people Ed K


----------



## Big River

Many thanks need to go out to all the people who helped the Minot Retriever Club hold their FT in Morris, MN due to the floods in Minot this summer. First of all, Danny Sayles, his family and members of the West Central MN Retriever Club spear headed this event and without Danny, there would not have been a trial. Thanks Danny, you did a great job!

The Minot Ret. Club members: Uncle George, Meegan, Lanse, Richard, Jim and Linda.........thanks for coming to MN to hold this event. And thanks to all the judges and contestants for chipping in and helping throw, shoot, transport gear etc. making this event run smoothly. It felt more like a good old picnic trial with everyone helping and having fun! In addition, special thanks to the famous Chester from Vinwood Kennels who threw and helped in every sereies of a very demanding open. Thanks Chester!

All of us hope this helps the Minot Retriever Club get back on its feet from the devastating floods that occured in Minot this summer. Hope to see all of us back in the hills next August. ;-)

Jim Rickoff


----------



## medicinebow

------Here Here


----------

